# Graphic Design help for Low Quality Raster to print on a dark shirt in White and Gray



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

I originally posted this in the wrong forum so I reposted here. Couldn't see how to move my original post.

So I've been screen printing for 15 years but don't do much artist work except to re-design stuff designed elsewhere - basically copy. I've done some simulated process printing, but most just adding text to stuff by Great Dane.

*Here's my need: *Customer supplied the attached art file (.jpg) for a memorial shirt and wants it printed on a black shirt. I did my best to cut, convert to B&W, and create a 2 color design with dark gray and white ink. I've attached my result, (.pdf and a .png) which is not smooth and looks like the front wheel is as bright as the sun.

I use Corel Draw/Corel Paint and have AdvancedTShirts tools (Simpleseps Raster) to do this work. I am no expert and it shows.

I would like to submit this to someone and pay them to get some better art and need quick turnaround (24 hours would be nice).
Suggestions?


----------



## Brittain (Jul 21, 2021)

Do you happen to have a rip software? I can walk you through this in very simple steps! Also, much easier to do as just white and achieve different tones using halftone values. If you can provide the clipped art from the OG photo, I can run it through and provide a more detailed output


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

Brittain, I was looking for someone to take the color image and do what I did better. Yes I use a RIP. The FinalArt.pdf file has a white and gray monochrome bitmap that are turned to halftones when printing with the RIP. That's not my problem. Cleaner art output was my problem. I submitted this to two "Raster to Vector" services and both wanted a very long time and lots of money to do it - I'm suspecting both were going to redraw into cartoonish images (which one said they were going to do), which is definitely NOT what I wanted. I finally just decided to run what I did by the customer and get their input. They love it as is, and that's how it will be printed.


----------



## Brittain (Jul 21, 2021)

abetterimage said:


> Brittain, I was looking for someone to take the color image and do what I did better. Yes I use a RIP. The FinalArt.pdf file has a white and gray monochrome bitmap that are turned to halftones when printing with the RIP. That's not my problem. Cleaner art output was my problem. I submitted this to two "Raster to Vector" services and both wanted a very long time and lots of money to do it - I'm suspecting both were going to redraw into cartoonish images (which one said they were going to do), which is definitely NOT what I wanted. I finally just decided to run what I did by the customer and get their input. They love it as is, and that's how it will be printed.


Bit defensive? Totally cool, do your own thing. Just wanted to give my years of experience for free. In my opinion it's the best way to progress, from others in the industry. Never know what you can learn from a stranger have a good life!


----------



## Brittain (Jul 21, 2021)

Brittain said:


> Bit defensive? Totally cool, do your own thing. Just wanted to give my years of experience for free. In my opinion it's the best way to progress, from others in the industry. Never know what you can learn from a stranger have a good life!


Also, my goal for redoing your art for you for free, was to show you how much detail you can actually retain.....


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Brittain said:


> Bit defensive? Totally cool, do your own thing. Just wanted to give my years of experience for free. In my opinion it's the best way to progress, from others in the industry. Never know what you can learn from a stranger


A lot of people in this forum would be interested to see this demonstration... Including myself.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

Brittain said:


> Bit defensive? Totally cool, do your own thing. Just wanted to give my years of experience for free. In my opinion it's the best way to progress, from others in the industry. Never know what you can learn from a stranger have a good life!


Didn't mean to be "defensive" and probably misunderstood what you were offering. I thought you were just wanting to rip to halftones the white and gray final image I attached.
Unfortunately, I did not save the intermediate cutout color image. I may do it again and get that to you if the offer still stands. I would appreciate help improving this image.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, I was smarter than I thought. I did save the clipped image. Here it is.


----------

